# Fallen trees on SBC



## kayakid (Jun 12, 2005)

There are a 2 new river wide strainers in the form of fallen trees on South Boulder creek between Gross Res. and Eldorado State Park. The first is about a 1/4 mile below the second crazy big drop, and the other is another 1/2 mile below that. both are easiest to portage on the river left. Keep a watchful eye out for them!


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

*Yeah, tons of wood in LSB, SBC*

Now that it has come up, the river is moving fast, and there is A LOT of wood! Please be cautious and prepared, and enjoy this beautiful section of classic white water!


----------

